
A Man Behind Mr. Robot Is Rebooting Battlestar Galactica - tosh
https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-man-behind-mr-robot-is-rebooting-battlestar-galact-1838177968
======
JohnFen
Again??

These endless reboots/remakes/reimaginings are a large part of why my interest
in movies and TV shows has been declining for years.

